# John Frieda's curl around - HOLY CRAP!



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2006)

OK I totally got a sample of this stuff at walmart. I got the shampoo, conditioner, and the smoothing gel whatever.

Anyway, I was like, whatever. But WOW. It works AMAZINGLY. It made my curls look amazing! If you follow the instructions just as they are printed, I bet even people with straight hair can have some kind of wave. I still had to use other products like my mousse, gel and hairspray, but I used that stuff everyday and my curls don't ever look this way. My curls were nice and tight, like I wanted them! Unfortunatly I didn't get a good shot of them (refer to my 7/30 FOTD and that kinda shows them).

Anyway, I'm totally gonna buy a full size bottle of everything, and see if it was a one time fluke, or if it was really that awesome LoL.

Anyone else use this? What do _you_ think of it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't tried it but i've been looking for something like this so thanks for the review. Speaking of which, be sure to review it in our review center!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I was gonna officially review it after I was sure it was good lol and that it wasn't all in my head!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I haven't tried it but i've been looking for something like this so thanks for the review. Speaking of which, be sure to review it in our review center!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2006)

Off to see the FOTD I go! Glad it's working for you sweetie!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm going to try it. Thanks for the recommendation, Ashley!


----------



## Becka (Jul 31, 2006)

aren't John Frieda products awesome?? I use some of the frizz ease line, they work so well ! I've seen on the boards here that u can get john frieda at CVS, dunno if u have one close by ...


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, after reading your post I went and looked at your FOTD and WOW! Your hair looks so pretty! I'm always looking for curl enhancing products, my hair is half and half. I'm gonna get some next time I go to the store! Thanks!!


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I'm gonna give the gel a try just for when I wear my hair crunched and wavy. I'm trying not to straighten it as much. Yet another trip to CVS tommorow...


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2006)

i think i've got to try this curl around conditioner. i love john frieda products and haven't gone wrong yet.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 31, 2006)

ooo i need to check this out.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 1, 2006)

wow, your hair looks HOT! thanks for sharing!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw this the other day, and now I regret passing it up! thanks for sharing, I want to try some now.


----------

